# "The Look...(Take Another Picture, I Am Really Going To Get Pissed)"



## enezdez (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.

Enezdez


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 1, 2017)

Seen that look more than once!!!! So good to have confirmation we are not alone in the world. LOL


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2017)

Someone's buying someone a VERY nice dinner and a Coach purse!


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 1, 2017)

Ah, that's nothin.  She hasn't pointed the finger yet.    Easy to get out of this one.  

Don't do anything else to rile her up though.  Looks to be right on the edge.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Ah, that's nothin.  She hasn't pointed the finger yet.    Easy to get out of this one.
> 
> Don't do anything else to rile her up though.  Looks to be right on the edge.



You young people miss out on some of life's little gifts. I like to push past this point to where her toes are actually over the edge, and stop at the point where she's leaning. It's like getting the most out of your camera, you have to constantly  test the limits.


----------



## enezdez (Aug 2, 2017)

Good Morning Guys,

The photo was taken at our favorite Asian Cuisine Restaurant In NYC. I was playing with the EV, the lighting was less than optimal (thus multiple shots were taken & it was getting on her nerves), overall I really like the picture - lol



tirediron said:


> Someone's buying someone a VERY nice dinner and a Coach purse!



By the way how did you know she likes Coach there is nothing in the shot to suggest - every bag she owns is Coach!

Have nice day guys & Happy Hump Day!

Enezdez


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2017)

enezdez said:


> ...By the way how did you know she likes Coach there is nothing in the shot to suggest - every bag she owns is Coach!...


She's a she and they're expensive.  It just seems to fit...


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 2, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Seen that look more than once!!!! So good to have confirmation we are not alone in the world. LOL



If you look close the index finger is just about to go into the dreaded point position.  

Toe may not be too far behind.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 2, 2017)

That's more a "Why the **** is he doing this ****?" look.  When the eyes get narrow and the lips purse up, run.


----------



## terri (Aug 3, 2017)

tirediron said:


> enezdez said:
> 
> 
> > ...By the way how did you know she likes Coach there is nothing in the shot to suggest - every bag she owns is Coach!...
> ...


Couldn't give me one for a gift.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 3, 2017)

terri said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > enezdez said:
> ...



my wife _*loves*_ her coach purses.  
she has one she has had for years and it still looks almost new. they hold up really really well.


----------



## enezdez (Aug 5, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Yes the Coach bags hold up very well & for a small fee (I think it used to be free, can't recall) they well clean/restore (fix) to near new condition)

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2017)

terri said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > enezdez said:
> ...


Yeahbut... you're a she with different expensive tastes!


----------



## terri (Aug 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Yeahbut... you're a she with different expensive tastes!



    Yes!!   All that analog equipment is so.... well, not really.  

I don't care for purses in general - they're bad for the back when loaded down with girlie crap, and the large roomy ones invite that very thing.    Easy habit to get into!


----------



## GWWhite (Aug 6, 2017)

ROFL! Great capture at the perfect moment! One step from sure death...


----------

